# How to remove dinette table



## cdl1003 (May 24, 2011)

Hi all
We've recently purchased a new Adria Coral Axess S690SC, but are having problems with being able to remove the table. We were told it can be removed. Whilst we can collapse it's central leg in half (why ?), we cannot see a way to remove it from the wall mount. The table hooks over a wall track on its top edge, as well as hooks into it with its bottom edge but cannot see a way of lifting it off. Seems like it could slide on this track back and forth depending on sitting position, but does not move either. Doesn't seem to have any spring clip or lock, and nothing in any manual to advise.
Any help from those with a recent van would be appreciated.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I don't know the exact model but all of our tables have been removed by lifting the table to an angle of about 45 degrees and it will then pull out.
I hope this works.
James


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't pull hard. Not sure if your table is like mine, but?

This might be your problem.

If you look, or feel, underneath where the support holds the bar, you may feel a small catch bar that slots in, this holds the table on the bar. I found these when I pulled up hard and ripped the bottom of the table.

To make it easy to take the table off the bar. When removed, unscrew the holder and remove the slot holder.

I did not do this, forgot what held the table on and pulled. Ouch! During use I had inadvertently knocked the catch closed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

I found ours was very stiff to remove & slide but after spraying with silicone spray it's now a lot better.
Slide to full extent one way, spray the slides, then slide the other way & repeat. Once you can remove the table spray tracks again.
Worked for me.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ours has a small sliding lock on each of the table catches. They pull away from underside of the rail the table is attached to. Tried for a while to lift off the table at various angles to no avail before I got under it and had a look..

Could yours be the same?

Al' B ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

When I had a table with a folding leg like that it was to allow the table to be dropped to an angle of about 45degrees when down it allowed the inner edge of the table to be lifted away from the rail.

Anyway - That was the reason why my table leg needed to fold in half like that, if the leg hadn't folded, you couldn't have lowered the table and remove it.


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Agree with the above we have small clips on the runners underneath these keep the table secure when in use and allow the removal when un clipped the leg folding is on some models to make the the table lower for the dinette area bed if you have one


----------



## cdl1003 (May 24, 2011)

Hi All
Thanks for your help...all done, and without breaking anything (which is usual for me !).
Table needs to lift up to remove, and a little less to slide (just enough to pull the tabs out of the notches).
We need extra space for the dog's bed at night, and he has it now. Now we need to decide whether to put it back on or leave it in the house, and make do with a lighter folding table. This is one heck of a table (size, weight and nowhere to hide it away) in comparison to anything we've had before.
Thanks again
Chris


----------

